# The sausage que



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Found this pic from early this year its amazing how good they can be if there is a bit of hotdog to be had :lol:



Left - right Holly, Enzo(friends foster dog now has a home) Charlie (Banjo's half bro) Summer Banjo's neice & Banjo looking a bit podgy  but had only just got back to the beach so let him off :lol: there is one missing little Holly she was burying a dead rabbit YAK!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ha ha good dogs


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ha ha good dogs


I wish  :lol:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww great pic, it's amazing what some food can do ah! lol


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Bribery is wonderful thing! Aint dogs gullible!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

lovely pic lol


----------



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

wow thats a lot of dalmatians, are they all littermates ?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

aww gorgeous dallys!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

great picture


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

lynguistic said:


> wow thats a lot of dalmatians, are they all littermates ?


No, but 4 are related to each other  we have 2 Holly who we got via the rescue who turns out is Banjo's auntie, My friend has Charlie who is Banjo half brother, Summer is Banjo's neice & Hollys gt neice & Enzo was being fostered by another friend has gone to his forever home now  so she only has lil Holly
at the moment.

Hope I havent confused you it can get a bit confusing when seeing alot of spots before your eyes :lol:


----------



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> No, but 4 are related to each other  we have 2 Holly who we got via the rescue who turns out is Banjo's auntie, My friend has Charlie who is Banjo half brother, Summer is Banjo's neice & Hollys gt neice & Enzo was being fostered by another friend has gone to his forever home now  so she only has lil Holly
> at the moment.
> 
> Hope I havent confused you it can get a bit confusing when seeing alot of spots before your eyes :lol:


haha thats so cool, you must have your hands full as i know just 1 dalmatian can be a handful lol.. beautiful dogs! my eyes are bugging out :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for all your nice comments 



lynguistic said:


> haha thats so cool, you must have your hands full as i know just 1 dalmatian can be a handful lol.. beautiful dogs! my eyes are bugging out :lol:


Put it this way if Im dug up in 100yrs they will know we had spots as Im sure my arms are longer than they used to be the way they pull even with head collars  :lol::lol::lol: & Ive been run over a few times to good job we have alot of soft sand at the beach


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

heheh. They look beautiful! Bet you get a lot of people stopping you to ask questions!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Only daft ones - are they dalmatians as they have to many spots  not very clever are they  they are agresive  said after the person has just spent 5mins patting them  they go deaf :confused1: only when Im telling them off for eating YAK! :lol: & the usual where are the other 99 depending on how many are out at the time, I just say they dont live at our house thank god


----------

